# Medicated FET - when is ovulation?



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi

Just started second attempt at FET after last was cancelled due to thin lining (7.1mm). This time have started Viagra (25mg) and Progynova (12mg) from day 3 to thicken lining and have next scan on Day 12 (Friday). 

Do you still ovulate normally or does the Progynova stop ovulation?
When (fingers crossed) lining gets to required thickness what happens next  When is transfer?

Thanks for any info 
x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi, i just had med fet, my linin was only 7mm and they had no prob with it 
i insisted on another scan and it was then 7.8/9mm, they said its fine to go ahead as quality triple was good, mmm

i was/am on progynova 3 times a day , when they were happy they told me to stop my injections and start cyclogest bullets 3 times a day, i had eggs thawed five days after as 5d blasts, both thawed and they left them overnight and put them in on d6!!!!!!!
my otd is tues..goin mad. 

when do u go back for a scan?

kerri


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi ya cheers for your post - Have everything crossed for you for Tuesday. How long did the whole cycle last for you? They have not said anything about the quality of my lining perhaps that was poor? 

I have next scan on Friday which will be day 12. I havent had to do any injections yet only the progynova (6 tablets!!) and viagra.


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi

i had a normal af then on day 21 of that cycle i started the injections to dr, then af arrived and then day 10 after that i had my scan 7mm, day 14 i think had the other, then day 15 i stopped injections started cyclogest, et was 6 days later as 5 day blasts thawed the night before, makin et day 6 of cyclogests..if that makes sense xxxxxx
xxxx


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi

cheers for that makes perfect sense. I think I must be having natural cycle however with meds for my lining so presuming cycle is shorter as not down regging. I had AF on 1st March, scan at day 3 (3rd March) / started progynova and viagra and then next scan at day 12 (12th March) so hopefully they will be able to tell me then when ET is? 

I have everything crossed for you for next week x x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

thanku hun..im gettin so scared now!!!!!  

yeh im sure they will be able to give u an et date soon, good luck too!!!!
this tx can be very draining, so much diff info too xxx

wishing u lots of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Gosh have I read your update right? I really hope so.........x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi

yeh for now but been passing lots of old brown blood within the cyclogest so very nervous 

how r u??
whats the update!!!

xxx


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

How are you? I really hope everything is going ok.

I had scan today (day 12) and lining was even less than last time - its now 6.5mm   
Have been told to keep taking 6 x progynova and 1 x viagra - plus 1 x patch daily and have another scan next Thursday. Not holding much hope though as didn't improve last time it stayed exactly the same! Have to keep reminding myself to think positive 

x x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi hun

well after 4 days of brown spotting and one very little show of blood, im doin ok, and bloods came back v good, so tryin to calm down now and take it day by day..god does the worry ever ever end

sit tight hun, and see what happens, i ate brazil nuts and drunk pineaplle juice this time, whether it helped or not

let me know how u get on hun xxxxx

big hugs
pm if u like xxx


----------

